# [ttyUSB] iPaq Hx4700  = pas de tty (résolu)

## l.slysz

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un petit soucis avec mon pda :

Une fois dans son cradle usb, le peripherique  est detecté, mais aucun tty ne lui est associé  :Confused: 

```
lsusb:

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 03f0:1c1d Hewlett-Packard
```

```
usbview:

HP RNDIS Sync

Manufacturer: HP

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: ef(unk. )

Device Subclass: 01

Device Protocol: 01

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 16

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 03f0

Product Id: 1c1d

Revision Number:  0.00

...
```

mais aucun /dev/ttyUSB0 ou /dev/tts/usb

A la connection du peripherique :

```
dmesg:

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

au niveau du kernel:

```
.config:

# USB Serial Converter support

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

# CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

```

Je n'ai pas créé de regle udev particuliere (inutile pour voit apparaitre un ttyUSB non ?)

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur, voila deux jours que je bats avec et je ne vois pas à quel niveau se situe le probleme...

Sans ça, je vais avoir du mal à tenter l'experience linux sur mon iPaq   :Sad: 

Merci d'avance,

LaurentLast edited by l.slysz on Mon Jan 08, 2007 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

 :Idea: 

J'y connais rien mais 

```

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set 

```

me saute aux yeux ...

 :Question: 

----------

## l.slysz

```
If you say Y here, it will be possible to use a USB to serial                                                                                       │

  │ converter port as the system console (the system console is the                                                                                     │

  │ device which receives all kernel messages and warnings and which                                                                                    │

  │ allows logins in single user mode). This could be useful if some                                                                                    │

  │ terminal or printer is connected to that serial port.                                                                                               │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ Even if you say Y here, the currently visible virtual console                                                                                       │

  │ (/dev/tty0) will still be used as the system console by default, but                                                                                │

  │ you can alter that using a kernel command line option such as                                                                                       │

  │ "console=ttyUSB0". (Try "man bootparam" or see the documentation of                                                                                 │

  │ your boot loader (lilo or loadlin) about how to pass options to the                                                                                 │

  │ kernel at boot time.)                                                                                                                               │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ If you don't have a VGA card installed and you say Y here, the                                                                                      │

  │ kernel will automatically use the first USB to serial converter                                                                                     │

  │ port, /dev/ttyUSB0, as system console.                                                                                                              │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ If unsure, say N.                                                
```

à priori rien à voir avec ce que j'ai besoin   :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute  :Smile: 

je ne connais pas ta bestiole là mais a priori avec udev çà roule non ? d'autant plus que ce topic semble indiquer que c'est faisable de mettre une gentoo dessus. Qu'est-ce qui te gène d'utiliser udev ?

----------

## ryo-san

 :Very Happy: 

bon , bah j'retourne a la sieste   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## l.slysz

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute 
> 
> je ne connais pas ta bestiole là mais a priori avec udev çà roule non ? d'autant plus que ce topic semble indiquer que c'est faisable de mettre une gentoo dessus. Qu'est-ce qui te gène d'utiliser udev ?

 

Je suppose que tu parlais de cette regle udev ? 

```
BUS="usb", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", DRIVER="ipaq", SYMLINK="pda"
```

Je ne me suis jamais vraiment interéssé à l'utilisation de udev, mais à priori, je dirais que cette regle ne sert quà mapper un /dev/pda sur le bon ttyUSB non ?

le truc en fait c'est que je n'ai pas ce ttyUSB   :Confused: 

Je me suis basé sur ce How To pour configurer les modules qui vont bien, mais sans succes :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Synchronize_PocketPC_and_Evolution#Kernel_modules

Comme tu peux l'observer dans le How To dmesg ne me repond pas ce qu'il devrait   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

arf !   :Sad:   ... et le faisant à la mano ? ça marche ?

```
mknod ttyUSB0 c 188 0
```

edit : question à 0.02 cents, quelles sont tes options RC_DEVICES* dans /etc/conf.d/rc ?

edit 2 : c'est pas plutôt /dev/tts/usb0 qui te manques et qu'il te faut créer ? il semble que ttyUSB0 soit mappé dessus par un simple lien non ?

----------

## l.slysz

 *boozo wrote:*   

> arf !    ... et le faisant à la mano ? ça marche ?
> 
> ```
> mknod ttyUSB0 c 188 0
> ```
> ...

 

j'ai créé /dev/ttyUSB0 à la main, ainsi que le lien /dev/tts/usb0->/dev/ttyUSB0.

Au niveau de dmesg, aucune evolution.

et

```
minicom: ne peut ouvrir /dev/ttyUSB0: Aucun périphérique ou adresse
```

 pas moyen d'acceder au iPaq

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit : question à 0.02 cents, quelles sont tes options RC_DEVICES* dans /etc/conf.d/rc ?
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> RC_TTY_NUMBER=11
> 
> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"
> 
> RC_INTERACTIVE="yes"
> ...

 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit 2 : c'est pas plutôt /dev/tts/usb0 qui te manques et qu'il te faut créer ? il semble que ttyUSB0 soit mappé dessus par un simple lien non ?

 

au vu de ceci :

```
# ls -l /dev/tts

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 jan  7  2007 0 -> ../ttyS0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 jan  7  2007 1 -> ../ttyS1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 jan  7  2007 2 -> ../ttyS2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 jan  7  2007 3 -> ../ttyS3

```

Je penserai plutot l'inverse /dev/tts/usb0 qui soit un lien vers /dev/ttyUSB0

----------

## boozo

tu as lu ce topic ? cela semble correpondre pourtant   :Sad: 

Peut-être que ton n'est pas dans le groupe "usb" ? (voire tty ?)

BTW : non non j'ai vérifié depuis c'est bien les /dev/ttyUSBX qui dont des liens symboliques sur les /dev/tts/USBX   :Wink: 

edit : pour info ici : /etc/udev/rules/50-udev.rules

```

# tty devices

KERNEL=="ttyS[0-9]*",   NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/%n", GROUP="tty"

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[0-9]*", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="tts/USB%n", GROUP="tty", MODE="0660"

```

----------

## l.slysz

Cette regle udev m'a vallu une gentoo qui ne demarrait plus, avec plein de problemes concernant les tty   :Confused: 

```

KERNEL=="ttyUSB[01]*",NAME="tts/USB%n",GROUP="usb",MODE="0660"

```

Sinon, j'ai trouvé d'ou venait le probleme pour mon ipaq ...

Comme toujours entre la chaise et le clavier   :Embarassed: 

En bon informaticien faineant, depuis le debut de mes problemes, je rappelais ma precedente commande de compilation pour mon kernel : 

```
make modules && make modules_install && cp arch/i386/boot/bzIgame /boot/kernel2.6.x
```

et non 

```
make && make modules_install && cp ...
```

bref legerement enervé   :Mad: 

et sinon aussi, il fallait passer en parametre au module ipaq le vendor et product de mon ipaq   :Surprised:  Ma version ne semble pas reconnue d'origine  :Confused: 

ce qui donne 

```
modprobe ipaq vendor=0x... product=0x...
```

et donc dans le dmesg

```
usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ipaq 3-1:1.0: PocketPC PDA converter detected

usb 3-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0

ipaq 3-1:1.1: PocketPC PDA converter detected

usb 3-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB1

```

Yahou !!   :Laughing: 

Merci d'avoir essayé de m'aiguiller  :Wink: 

----------

